# Help | I am stuck on the ACMEInstaller after trying to install the 3.5 alpha



## sketch (Sep 24, 2011)

hello, i have a touchpad with the 2.1 version of the CM.. i tried to update it to 3.5 while putting and zip file on my touchpad and then typing the novacom boot mem://ACMEInstaller, and from then i am stuck in the black screen :S

thanks!


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

can you hold the power and home button down at the same time to get into CW? If so, boot into recovery and flash the 3.5zip from there...


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

sketch said:


> hello, i have a touchpad with the 2.1 version of the CM.. i tried to update it to 3.5 while putting and zip file on my touchpad and then typing the novacom boot mem://ACMEInstaller, and from then i am stuck in the black screen :S
> 
> thanks!


Sounds like you forgot to put the TP into the right state beforehand. You mount usb storage when in webos to transfer over the files (cminstall). But then you need to restart and hold up on the volume button as its restarting. Then use the acmeinstaller command.


----------

